
Independent expert confirms that the “impossible” EM Drive actually works - eplanit
http://www.sciencealert.com/independent-scientists-confirm-that-the-impossible-em-drive-produces-thrust
======
doublerebel
Both NASA, _and_ a professor who debunks propulsion concepts, have found this
microwave-bouncing concept to work? TBH the title had me expecting hype and
fluff, but this is truly interesting.

